# David Maslanka



## hreichgott

He has written a lot of pieces for band. Some are better than others. I recently became acquainted with his Piano Concerto no. 2 which I like a lot! It is definitely 21st c. program music and quite moving. Bach chorales have an important role. So do St. Francis, Groucho Marx, and a dragonfly. All this actually means something in the music. I'm also intrigued by the description of the piece as for "mature soloist" and accessible to a student ensemble. Might have to add this one to my repertoire...
So far the solo piano pieces are things I almost like. None of them quite seem as well developed and engaging as this concerto. I'll keep listening.


----------



## Klassik

I enjoy Maslanka's works. I particularly enjoy his symphonies for wind ensemble. His Symphony #4 would probably be my favorite (especially the very moving Jerry Junkin/Dallas Wind Symphony performance/recording), but his newer symphonies are quite good as well. Maslanka has some works for orchestra as well, but I admit to not being as familiar with them. But, anyway, here's a thumbs up for a living composer who I think is producing enjoyable works.


----------



## Pugg

Never heard the name before but I do see he has recorded work.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/search.php?searchString=David+Maslanka+


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

I recently bought my first Maslanka CD including his 4th symphony and I found it quite enjoyable. I'll be looking for more pieces from him soon.


----------



## BRHiler

David Maslanka is a very prolific composer, especially for the wind band medium.
He has completed 9 symphonies. All are composed for Wind Ensemble except for 1 and 6. His most famous pieces for Wind Ensemble are:
A Child's Garden of Dreams: A fantastic 5 movement piece that is very powerful and utilizes a lot of "tone painting."
In Memoriam: One of his shorter pieces for Wind Ensemble. Also quite powerful
Symphony #2: A very long symphony, that is popular, but I will state that I don't know it as well as I probably should
Symphony #4: A single movement 30-35 minute symphony built around "Old Hundred" Another fantastic piece

He is a very philosophical man, and it plays throughout his music. He uses a lot of chorales and some folk or popular songs in his music. Most of his Wind pieces are extremely long (for wind players that is!). His music is definitely tonal with some "spice" thrown in when necessary.

The best recording of his music is the above stated Dallas Wind Symphony with Jerry Junkin. It includes A Child's Garden of Dreams, In Memoriam, and Symphony #4. Another excellent recording of Symphony #4 is with the Northwestern Wind Ensemble under Mallory Thompson. the Northwestern Wind Ensemble also recorded A Child's Garden of Dreams under John Paynter.
All of the above CD's are readily available, and I highly recommend all three recordings


----------



## maestro267

BRHiler said:


> David Maslanka is a very prolific composer, especially for the wind band medium.
> Symphony #2: A very long symphony, that is popular, but I will state that I don't know it as well as I probably should


According to his website, this symphony is only 35 minutes. Not "very long" at all really.


----------

